# Pawpawsailer's SWOPFS



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 50740
View attachment 50741


I recently received this little shooter as a prize in the PFS challenge post from Perry. He calls it SWOPFS. ( Slim waisted original pickle fork). It is a the name implies. He took the original Pfs by Dgui and gave it a slim waist and split bamboo palm swell resulting in a little piece that fuses into the hand for shot repeat ability. The main frame is black paper micarta with an Tru -Oil gun finish. I not a PFS expert but I can recognize a good slingshot in a heartbeat. What a fun little shooter and it's pretty easy on the eyes. The holes in the fork allow for a slick fast and easy band attachment.Here are a couple vids after banding it up.











Fast and easy band attachment


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Treefork! Your shooting is what is really sharp...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice sling you got there!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great shooting! Love the look of that PFS.

Tom


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Wowzers....Thats a Beaut...and nice shooting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well earned, Treefork! I'm going to have an extra drink for you whilst at dinner this evening, to celebrate with you, from afar, your triumph over that which has left so many of us in a mass of swollen, blood soaked hands on the floor.

"Jesus, T...what the Hell happened to your hand?!"

"oh! I, uh...don't want to talk about it..."

We need to come up with an "I fell on the doorknob" excuse for ourselves, here...


----------

